# Orchid Show in NYC



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 8, 2013)

Does anybody know anything about this? Just read about it on OGD....
http://www.bloomsbotanicalexpo.com./details.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2013)

Interesting. It looks like it's a flower show, but most of the vendors are orchidists.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2013)

It's not an AOS event. I will find out more if possible.


----------



## abax (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd like to know more about this too. This isn't the show that used to be
at Rock Center, is it?


----------



## Clark (Jan 9, 2013)

Can't make this one.


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow, that is expensive. That's enough to buy 2 orchids, depending on the vendor. The show we're doing this month in Minnesota only cost $5 dollars a person.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 9, 2013)

We had a speaker last year that talked about this event. It is being put together as a personal financial venture. She felt that due to the fact the N.Y. orchid show is no longer an option that she might be able to cash in and put on a show that does orchids as well as other plants. Personally, I think that is a pretty high price to be pulling people off the street. I think the cost alone will limit the market.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 9, 2013)

though a lot of people did travel to the old ny orchid show, when it was at the glass atrium next to the twin towers, there was a lot of spillover traffic and was free. there was some entrance fee at rockefeller center, but still lots of nearby traffic to come on in and check things out


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 9, 2013)

It is very expensive...but I haven't been to an Orchid show since that last GNYOS at Rock Center. I think I'll go just for that....and go broke.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 19, 2013)

So who's going? It's this weekend.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 19, 2013)

I think I'm taking the train in with my wife to meet up with Aquacorps (Russ) and have lunch with the folks from the Orchid Zone. I hadn't planed on going until Russ asked if I wanted to meet up with Terry and Sam. That changed my mind in a hurry. I've only meet Sam once at the World Orchid Confrence and have never meet Terry. I haven't heard from Russ for a few days, so have to firm this up for the proposed Saturday meet.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2013)

Someone let me know where and when people are meeting, thanks.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 19, 2013)

I might be going on Saturday.


----------



## FrankRC (Feb 19, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> It is very expensive...but I haven't been to an Orchid show since that last GNYOS at Rock Center. I think I'll go just for that....and go broke.



I will be attending on Thursday night, opening night. I agree with Eric, expensive but if for no other reason than there hasn't been a show in NYC since the last GNYOS. Its been a long time. 

From what I am hearing this is being put on by a former concert promoter not an orchid society. Also heard Sting (from The Police) will be one of the judges. If thats true take that for whatever you think it will be worth in terms of orchid credibility in the judging.

On a side note I was contacted by several orchid vendors around the world who couldn't get into this show so maybe in the next few years this will get bigger and better and we will have show in NY again...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2013)

Judging what?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2013)

I wonder if I could get my ny native orchid educational display into the show? (and myself for free, as a consequence...) it fits into a small area very easily and gets quite a bit of attention once people see it. I had a lot of positive feedback the one year I was able to take it to the gnyos show 

(I drove down after work on thursday evening, unloaded it in the basement of rockefeller center, hauled it up, set it up in a spot to be determined after I showed up, looked around other things a bit, and then drove back home to upstate ny thursday evening (and then drove back down on the weekend to pick it back up). didn't even try to figure out how much I spent on gas and tolls... though it was fun and I got some nice orchid posters and cards from the show committee in thanks for attending (plus since I had the only educational display, it basically was a guarantee to receive a first-place ribbon and plaque)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2013)

Contact one of the vendors, maybe J&L or Piping Rock can hook you up w/ Elle.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm going on Friday, after work...should be there around 4:30-5, with my son. Plan to spend some time talking with Sam and Terry....I've known Sam for many years, via email, but never met her in person. Too bad I can't afford anything from OZ...Sam told me they are only bringing "select" plants.


----------



## abax (Feb 19, 2013)

Eric, if you need a financial adviser/contributor for a couple of plants from
Terry, I'm available...not physically close, but checks travel nicely.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 20, 2013)

Eric, I'm not 100 percent sure that you have the facts correct. I was told by Russ that they were bringing unbloomed seedlings. So, who is correct? Truthfully, if they are only bring select plants that I can't afford, I see no reason on going. I like most of us have limited funds for this hobby. Especially, in the winter when I'm spending as much to heat the greenhouse as to heat my house. I really hope we can get to the bottom of this, sooner rather than later.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been in touch with Sam several times in the last few weeks. She said just select plants, being shipped out Monday. She said they generally don't sell unbloomed seedlings at these shows, only bringing stuff in bloom. (It is a general show, not something oriented to specialists like the Paph Forum.)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2013)

I am deciding if I should go tonight or Friday afternoon. I will look at the specifics of the programs. Did OZ mention if they are sending Phrags?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 21, 2013)

I think so...besseae and schlimii, probably hybrids also. An article in the NY Times today said that all plants at the show are for sale, so I guess they want to sell their exhibit plants.
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/21/g...runs-through-sunday.html?ref=todayspaper&_r=0


----------



## FrankRC (Feb 22, 2013)

I went to the show last night. There are some really nice paphs and phrags for sale. Jason at Orchids Limited brought some really nice awarded divisions as did Terry Root. Most of the nice plants both had for sale were in the 125.00 an up range. Jason brought a flowering kovachii, one of the best I have ever seen and better than the one that won the best in show in Japan, and it is available for $4,000.00. He also has a 2 growth division of thier AM phrag longifolium for sale and some really nice Jason Fischers in flower. Terry had some farrieanums, a division of his orange besseae, both in flower, as well as some complex hybrids. But again, $125.00 and up. Ecuagenera had some kovachii hybrids in bud but I doubt there are any left, they didn't bring many and they were reasonably priced at $40.00 so chances are they are sold out by now.

The displays were limited as all the plants shown had to be for sale. So they are either divisions, stock, or priced to deter anyone from buying them.

Overall a good show, but a lot of other plants as well, cactii, succulents, ferns, african violets... They still have a long way to go to get back to where the New York show used to be in terms of vendors, plants and the display.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I will call Eric M. and see if he wants to meet there this afternoon.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2013)

FrankRC said:


> .... Jason brought a flowering kovachii, one of the best I have ever seen and better than the one that won the best in show in Japan, and it is available for $4,000.00.
> The displays were limited as all the plants shown had to be for sale. So they are either divisions, stock, or priced to deter anyone from buying them.


  that would do it for me! hope everyone that went had fun


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 22, 2013)

Was there this evening, with NY Eric and my son. The show itself doesn't hold a candle to the GNYOS. In fact, it's really an orchid sale, not a show. Still, after all these barren years, it was a pleasure. Even my son, who hates orchids, had a great time (and bought some nice weird plants-Lycopodium and Myrmecodia) from EFG. Frank's description says it all about the price range. But while I was talking to Sam and terry, she remembered that they had brought seedlings. The box hadn't even been opened yet. These "seedlings" were all flowering or near flowering size. Much more affordable- $20-$50. Complex green and white crosses, villosum, and boxalli. Most were $20, some of the white complex were up to $50. I ended up with a villosum and a green complex ($20 each) and a tetraploid boxalli. ($35). I couldn't afford Orchids Limited, but I had a great time talking with Jason. I'll post the kovachii if NY Eric doesn't. Their paphs/phrags were expensive, but their Neo's very reasonable. Ecuagenera was there...hardly any phrags left, but I got a multigrowth caudatum for $30. All in all, a great time.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2013)

OK, I met Eric M. at the NYC _"Event"_ and although it certainly was not on par with any of theGNYOS shows it was good to have something to bring orchids to the NYC general public. I think the price had a negative affect on the attendence bugt is is NYC and people have money and will come. There was something for everyone, from big showy Phals, Miltoniopsies, and Dendrobiums to odd species and Complex Paph hybrids. Some of the usual NE vendors were there, J&L, Erich Michels, Silva, and also some West cost vendors. We got to spend a bit of time with Terry and Sam Root and I will post that later.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2013)

Trichosalpinx my GF would have loved! 
























Lenny Zief, one of my growing Idols!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2013)

My loot a Brachtia andina and a Trigonidium; see the blue "eyes".  








The venue is nice, though a little dark, and would never hold or handle the crowds of the old GNYOS show, there was a doorman working the fron entrance for Pete's sake; but as Eric said, it is good to have something in NYC after all the years.


----------



## Secundino (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 23, 2013)

So you had to get the back of my head!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow, Eric did you buy this kov. from Jason ?  Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2013)

Haha! NO! It was $4K!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 23, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Haha! NO! *It was $4K*!



ok then   !! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2013)

Someday, they will be like besseae in price.


----------



## Justin (Feb 23, 2013)

when?


----------



## eggshells (Feb 23, 2013)

Justin said:


> when?



Sanderianum is still pricey although not as pricey as it used to I say 10 years or more.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 23, 2013)

Great photos, Eric! BTW - Not sure if it's been sold, but I am posting a photo of Jason's Phrag. longifolium `Fernbrook' AM/AOS under "Phragmipediums". IMHO - It's a steal at $ 250.....


----------



## Dido (Feb 23, 2013)

nice purchases what are the others


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 25, 2013)

Here is my photo of the kovachii....Jason was good enough to take it down so I could get a better shot.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2013)

Just 2.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 27, 2013)

Overall, Jason, how do you think the show went over? Was there good attendance? How were sales?


----------

